# Router Collet Extension



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The 1/2 inch collet extenion adds 2 1/4 inches......... Haven't used one, are they safe? and is there a noticable difference in the cut?

Router accessories


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been using the MLCS #9465 for about 5 years with very satisfactory results and changing bits above the table is a pleasure.
Regis


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## peterboyd (Nov 20, 2010)

*Collet extension*

Hi,I have heard of these extenders but have been unable to get hold of one. I live in Malaysia. Any sort of DIY is just not done out there. It is so cheap to get some one to make things most people don't bother trying to make or do things themselves! 
It is not easy to get many things which are taken for granted in the UK where I originate from.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Peter,
You can order online from mlcswoodworking.com. Item 9465. $29.95 USD + shipping.
Regis


----------



## peterboyd (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Reg, Thanks for the information. It should make live a lot easier with the router bit hight!


----------



## Jimmylee (Aug 9, 2016)

peterboyd said:


> Hi,I have heard of these extenders but have been unable to get hold of one. I live in Malaysia. Any sort of DIY is just not done out there. It is so cheap to get some one to make things most people don't bother trying to make or do things themselves!
> It is not easy to get many things which are taken for granted in the UK where I originate from.


After so many years it is still taken for granted. At least now it is a bit better with Lazada where we can conveniently order some tool from overseas but I don't see any seller for the router collet extension there


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You aren't alone Jimmy. Many items have to be shipped from the US to Canada because they are not available here. A lot of small businesses there don't want to be bothered with the paperwork involved with international shipping so they won't sell to us at all and shipping and handling costs can be high. However, I think we are still better off here than our UK members who pay a 20% Value Added Tax I think it is and SunnyBob on the island of Cyprus says it is even worse for him.


----------

